# When was your first Girlfriend or boyfriend?



## sammyandlucy

So almost everyone in my grade has had a girlfriend or boyfriend besides me.I feel like a loser because people ask do u have a gf and I say no and they laugh. I feel as if I'm never going to have a girl friend btw gf stands for girlfriend so when did u have your first?


----------



## Nicks485

I had plenty through middle school but once high school hit it all went bad... my first was the 5-6th grade?


----------



## sorrwel

I had my first actual boyfriend when I was 17. I met him by complete chance and there was immediate chemistry because I basically just went for it haha. Your time will come, you just have to find the right person.


----------



## Cam1

A couple short relationships, one around 16, the other just ended last spring.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

My first what?


----------



## Psychologist

sophmore year of HS. Theres still potential with the girl but honestly being single is so much nicer.


----------



## TenYears

I was 11, I think? Maybe 10. I remember it was at a sleepover my sister was having, lol. The house was full of girls, so I hid in my room. She came and got me after everyone was asleep.

She had this really beautiful strawberry blond hair, and blue eyes. I remember, she was wearing this Van Halen t-shirt, and nothing else. When she came to my room, I remember her knocking, really, really quietly on the door. My parents had one of those "upside down" two story houses, where all the rooms were upstairs, except the master bedroom, so we were all totally by ourselves. I got into her sleeping bag with her, and we kissed, for what seemed like hours. She's the first girl I ever kissed. Really long, really deep kisses that went on forever. We messed around.

And then, a few months later, she left me for some other guy, lol. I was f*cking crushed.

I wouldn't over-think it, too much, if you can help it. I really believe that a lot of it is being in the right place at the right time. Sometimes I think it's just luck.


----------



## Katelyn1236

May was when we were together and broke up in July of this year


----------



## ShadyGFX

Like when I was 10. For 2 weeks lol


----------



## maybutterfly16

Never had a boyfriend


----------



## asw12345

maybutterfly16 said:


> Never had a boyfriend


its ok. i've never had a girlfriend


----------



## StrangePeaches

In 5th grade, and i've never had one since.


----------



## ihatemoving

13 then i got scared and told her i didnt want to be with her anymore and ive still never kissed a girl, over 2 years ago now havnt been in a relationship since.


----------



## Joe

Never, I've had hundreds of opportunities but refused.


----------



## CefaliK

NEVAR! Would be cool if I had the guts to ask a girl out, but I'm not really ever around women


----------



## lettersnumbers

My first boyfriend was when I was 14, it lasted about a year.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Never had one.


----------



## Monotony

Never


----------



## kittenamos

Never had a boyfriend and I'm going to be 20 years old in October . . . .


----------



## Raphael200

I guess girls don't to date christian terrorists.Oh well.


----------



## silvers1

Never had one. Had a couple of opportunities, but wanted to wait until I got to know them better, and they all turned out to be complete wierdo's, so I'm glad I waited XD still waiting for the right guy though!


----------



## The Blues man

Let me think...........................

Oh yeah, never.


----------



## purplerainx3

This past July, a month after I turned 17. I didn't really like him, though, and the whole thing was rushed. We only lived in the same area for 3 weeks due to a summer program, and after that, we did the long-distance thing for a whopping week before I decide it was useless. Our whole relationship on his part seemed to rely way too heavily on physical contact, anyway. If I could do that situation over, I would let him know how I felt from the start. Having a significant other is no fun when you're rushed into it.


----------



## Whatev

First gf was at 17 it lasted for 3years.


----------



## AwkBoy

I was in a "relationship" with this girl for a few months during freshmen year, but I haven't had an official girlfriend. Besides, why would any girl put up with me when they can have someone better.


----------



## JakeOrcutt

My first and only girlfriend I've ever had dated between late 2011 into early 2012. I am extremely surprised and lucky to have that happen in the first place! When I met her she made me feel so comfortable with myself, almost all of my SA and depression disappeared. 

Adding to the luck, we were stuck at a Christian camp for an entire week so we were able to hang out all the time. We really clicked and by the end of camp we were in a relationship! I was so extremely excited. I can say that she was the highlight of my life. Hands down. We were really into each other and about 5 months in we both admitted our love for each other... she promised me a life time so I held onto that promise she gave me. (Yes, I know I shouldnt marry the first person I date but she was THE **** and everything I ever wanted in a person).

Then about 7 months in we hit our first rough spot and she broke up with me... I was so devastated. I mean, the girl I had feelings for for so long ended it. She didn't let us figh through the flames together, she just saw the first sign of weakness in the relationship and got out when she could. I was terrible.

My life went into a downward spiral after that. I got arrested/detained on a possible suicide call and that scarred me. They thought that getting me arrested would help but in the end it just tore me up beyond recognition. That whole year of school I was isolated and got as far as I could away from people. Our breakup caused me to lose trust in any human being I've ever known... She broke my heart almost beyond repair. Since then I've gotten better though, my heart is healing but I still have extreme SA and depression (although since I have started college I actually feel pretty good about myself).

What I've learned from it though is that any, ANYBODY, can be two-faced. One minute they love you and the next they spit in your face. I've learned to really take awhile to trust somebody, and make sure they are a great person before I put all of my trust in their hands.

I'm kinda glad that experience happened to me though... not glad really... but now I know how to handle situations like that. It's helped my personality and who I really am behind this wall of SA.


----------



## The Sorrow

Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rapidfox1

I've never had a girlfriend.


----------



## Leumak

I had a girlfried this year but is was a disaster relationship.


----------



## millyxox

Never had one because guys don't like me. In fact when I think about it I have never talked to a guy & I don't seem to attract them so yeah **** it lol Don't worry about it though it ain't worth crying about. They say some things are worth waiting for (annoying right, thats the advice older people give me lol)


----------



## xoblackwidowx7

Not yet..:/


----------



## Bronzewing

13. She was gorgeous. Looking back now I wonder why she ever said yes...


----------



## Nitrogen

Never, but I'm not bothered by it. I've had a few long distance things but they never felt real. I'm 17 in March.

A friend's older sister who is 22 and in college has never had a significant other, either. She doesn't have any social anxiety or problems of that sort and she's not unattractive. I just think it's luck or making the first move, opportunity or what have you.


----------



## AxeDroid

Never... real shame too, it's not like I didn't try. I'm a nice guy at heart, but I guess girls tend to go for the bad boys. Only time I was ever talk to by girls outside school business was when they need help on hw. Naturally I help. I was close to some girl, Name was Monica, glad I repeated 12th grade(I was kind of mad that I did not, with all my classmates leaving ship first) That was the beat year I had. Too bad she went back where she came from.


----------



## Marleywhite

13. It ended last year


----------



## kikiwi

Pretty much never.... im cool with it tho.


----------



## kast

I had my first girlfriend at age 19-20.


----------



## ihavepsychologicalissues

Nada.


----------



## nullptr

Girlfriend haha. Funny concept.


----------



## clutzy

HAHAHAHA! I will be lucky to even hold a boys hand by highschool graduation next year!


----------



## TobeyJuarez

hopefully soon


----------



## twentynine

Never ever. But maybe soon... (if my social anxiety and problems stopped getting in the way, would be fine!)


----------



## Patriot

Second grade


----------



## thewall

20


----------



## ACCV93

What's a girlfriend? :cry


----------



## Picturesque

When I was 15.

She didn't know we dated, but I knew. I think that can be counted as dating.


-brb crying in a corner-


----------



## cbheaps

12! It was one of those awkward elementary relationships where you had the label, but never actually talked to them  I had 2 real ones after. My last one ended 3 years ago -_-


----------



## Disintegration

5th grade. Haven't had one since.


----------



## NoHeart

I have experienced no such thing and doubt I ever shall.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Never. I've been asked out 3 times in my life, once by a pervert, once by a douchebag, and once by a genuinely sweets and awkward guy but it couldn't work out due to a tyrannical mother back home.

I do have my eyes on someone at the moment, but like other crushes I've had in the past, it simply doesn't work out.


----------



## Yhk

Never had a boyfriend! I always seem to push people away who like me.. So annoying


----------



## heysam

I was 14. It wasn't really serious. Didn't even last longer than a month.


----------



## blue the puppy

i was 20. it only lasted a couple months, though. he was a douche.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

My first girlfriend was when I was 13. It lasted 2 months before I realized I didn't even like girls LOL

My first boyfriend was when 14. It only lasted 2 weeks. He wasn't my type at all.

I haven't dated since then, probably because I'm too afraid to ask anyone out.


----------



## Mya

Ahaha
Hahahahahaha


----------



## JMaria06

Still waiting! Ayee. It really does suck though and it gets kind of depressing. I've just been friend zoned all over the place.


----------



## Aaron32

Don't jump the red light, i make this mistake all the time i meet a girl i like the look of and jump strait to the point. yes i am desperate to go on a first date ( lol ) but i make the same problem over and over, even though i have only asked four times i seem to get the same answer.


----------



## nullptr

JMaria06 said:


> Still waiting! Ayee. It really does suck though and it gets kind of depressing. I've just been friend zoned all over the place.


There's a friend zone for girls too?


----------



## FunkyMonkey

Never been with any1  Was kissed by a drunk friend when I was 13. only kiss i've ever had. Nobody wub MonkeyBoy  lol ^_^


----------



## realitysucks

i got close in year 7 with a kinda ugly/notthathot girl who ended up being obsessed with me for a few years. im happy it stayed this way but i wish i had this confidence back and went after the girl i really liked


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

First one was way back late 2001 or early 2002, not sure I forgot the dates. I was freshman in high school and she was sophomore. More like puppy love really, I was like 13 that time.She got a crush on me and made it known in the campus, so yeah I made a move.Sent me lots of love letters, lost them just more than a year ago.


----------



## Pegasister

Hasn't happen yet but i'm only 14. When I know a guy likes me I act really awkward around them and drive them away asdfghjkl ;;


----------



## Backwards

16, never had a girlfriend. I honestly, genuinely don't want one ether, because high school relationships are full of absolute bull****. Of course, when I tell people I don't want one, they insist I'm just saying that because I can't get one. 

Just last weak, one of my friends broke up with his girlfriend (for the 2nd time that week. Yet another reason highschool is total horse****) Because he slept in and didn't call her at EXACTLY 7:00 A.M.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Boyfriend? What boyfriend?


----------



## hopeless93

This thread only reminds me of how much I'm a loser.


----------



## llamalove

Never had a boyfriend


----------



## nervousgiraffe

Other than some stupid middle school crap, I've never had one.


----------



## Nekomata

When I was 18. Still in the same relationship now.


----------



## Nothingman24

At the age of 17, so about half a year ago. Didn't work out that well, 'cause we lived so far apart. Plus she was rather crazy, which at first I completely failed to notice.


----------



## Junkhead

Never had a proper one ever. Had stupid things in school which lasted for like a lunchtime or something.


----------



## doublelle

Nonexistent :teeth


----------



## feelsadsometimes

dont think ill ever have a girlfriend (srs). i haven't talked to a girl since like elementary rofl and im in my first year of a college now, so like 6 years since. Thing is that i'm pretty decent looking though and i lift weights and have a 6 pack and stuff, but i never come into contact with girls. a conversation with a girl seems like it would scare me to death


----------



## Ntln

Never had one, probably won't anytime soon. I'm hoping for a miracle to happen this coming school year, if not I'm hoping for a miracle to happen in Uni.


----------



## inerameia

When I was in 9th grade. I was 14. It ended quickly though and it didn't end well.


----------



## Glass Child

Last year, around this time period actually.
I have changed so much since then, wow.


----------



## Zatch

8th grade, when I was 13. I didn't regret it, but I didn't feel great afterward, with how I ended things.


----------



## J0HNNY

5th grade but it was just holding hands hype, had another in 6th. but no real relationships.


----------



## GoliathJr

First 3 girlfriends were in 6th. Had two each year after that up until 9th grade. Became super shy, quiet, and awkward. Managed to get a serous relationship at the end of freshman yr and another mid-sophmore yr. and now im here, alone once again.


----------



## carguydave

When I was 12, this one girl I liked pretended to be my girlfriend for a week as a cruel joke. Does that count?


----------



## WhatBITW

Junkhead said:


> Never had a proper one ever. Had stupid things in school which lasted for like a lunchtime or something.


^
I've never tried either.


----------



## mike91

haha I got a gf my car that what I tell people and they stop asking

but I never had a real girlfriend and probably never will


----------



## Anonymous Loner

The first and last relationship I had was in seventh grade. It wasn't a "serious" one, of course since this was middle school. She moved over summer and after that it became a sort of "long-distance relationship" when we started e-mailing each other. Ultimately however, I considered our relationship to be over after she moved. I'm still friends with her to this day though.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

I had one back in the summer of 2010. Then I dumped her for very stupid reasons. God, I just wanna slap my past self from that period.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

illmatic1 said:


> hopefully soon


I ussually don't use the word "*****" but the girl I was talking about when I wrote this post ended up being a cheating lying piece of **** who tried to cheat on her bf with me as revenge for some menial **** that he did and ended up hurting both him and me... So ill think ill make an exception for her....


----------



## Valtron

It was the year 200never


----------



## Ntln

illmatic1 said:


> I ussually don't use the word "*****" but the girl I was talking about when I wrote this post ended up being a cheating lying piece of **** who tried to cheat on her bf with me as revenge for some menial **** that he did and ended up hurting both him and me... So ill think ill make an exception for her....


Hate girls who do that, who the hell do they think they are!


----------



## FunkyFedoras

-cries-


----------



## ShyFly

I had a boyfriend when I was like 6 or 7 lol now looking back it was so dumb we were so little but yea that was the only bf I've ever had.


----------



## Nekomata

When I was 18 and attending college. That was a long five years...


----------



## Paul

I was 32. Replies here are skewed toward either young or never because the posters are young.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I've sadly never been in a relationship or had sex with someone, pathetic.


----------



## vanilla90

Never because I'm always too shy.










Pfhaha not fussed though.


----------



## Callum96

I've never had a girlfriend or even a meaningful friendship with a girl in real life. Can't see that changing in the near future.


----------



## civilized worm

When I was a freshmen I asked a girl I had known in middle school on a date. We walked from school to downtown and then from downtown to the outskirts of town. I didn't have any money to take her anywhere so it was basically a really long walk. We haven't talked since...


----------



## thesuperinvader

I had my first boyfriend for like a month and a half almost a year ago and the girl I like now pretended to date me to make me feel happy if that counts?


----------



## nullptr

I think I posted here before but I'll do it again. Never, the chances are less than throwing a pin from mars towards mercury and having it land on a pin sized target without any guidance system or the force .


----------



## BreezyBre

Yhk said:


> Never had a boyfriend! I always seem to push people away who like me.. So annoying


I do the same thing, and yes it is annoying


----------



## Amanda965

first gf was 9 first bf 7


----------



## mardymoo

First everrr boyfriend was when I was like 6 but I got my first proper one last week aged 23.


----------



## Scarlett0

It's tough thinking of who your first boyfriend or girlfriend was because of questioning if it "counted" or not

don't really know if these first count:

first awkwardly asked out in front of my friends and accidentally said yes (said no sorry the same day): 8th grade 

first being asked out and reluctantly said yes after being homecoming dates (lasted 2 weeks): sophomore year

asked out and said yes (homecoming dates, never really liked him) (lasted a month): senior year

mutual attraction real first love: end of senior year--> today <3 (year and 9 months so far)


----------



## gunner21




----------



## Aquisse

I've never had a proper girlfriend, as in - one after I left middle school. I'll be 18 in October D: I've spoken to someone who I stupidly took an extreme liking too who lived in America and after 8 months she just left it... kinda weird but it probably wouldn't have worked anyway.


----------



## Kalliber

LEt me see like 14 XD


----------



## Torkani

Never


----------



## Quade

Never, Unfortunately I don't really have any female friends that I know outside of work


----------



## Gizamalukeix

My first and only girlfriend was in eighth grade for a whole two weeks! Could've been less, I don't remember, but it was so pat_hetic_ I don't even count it. Maybe I'll get another one someday.


----------



## Deion

Never had a girlfriend, never had sex or even kissed. But i'm not worried one day i'll find her.


----------



## KelsKels

My first "boyfriend" was in 6th grade. The relationship wasn't serious at all though. I had another boyfriend at 14.. but the relationship was a stupid messy nightmare. The boyfriend I have now Ive been dating since 16. A lot of people are surprised weve been together for so long.. and most everyone tells me its stupid to have serious relationships when youre young. But I don't think it really matters what age you start dating.. everyones different and what works for some wont work for others. Op, you shouldn't feel bad at all for not dating yet. Relationships don't define a person or age and being independent is *never* a bad thing.


----------



## Beingofglass

Deion said:


> Never had a girlfriend, never had sex or even kissed. But i'm not worried one day i'll find her.


Yes you will. My first and only; _really counting, _girlfriend I met when I was nearly 21.


----------



## Nada

My first gf was in 8 grade and lasted barely 2 weeks, if even. We didn't really do anything together and she ended up dumping me.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

Ive never had a boyfriend lol,forever alone.


----------



## Raynic781

My senior year in high school actually. We didn't last long! lol


----------



## AshleyAnn

I guess my first boyfriend was when I was 15... I met him online and we dated for two years before I ended things, because he kept making excuses not to meet. My first real life relationship was when I was 18... It lasted a month before I had to end things. He was was too pushy and even proposed to me after a month of dating. Had a ring and a house picked out and everything! It freaked me out.


----------



## Luly

Im 15 going on 16 and haven't had a boyfriend yet. There is this guy though that I really, really like. I am going to try and talk to him and see were it goes. Wish me luck


----------



## Grog

Had a few but first real gf was when I was 14 she was 13 and we did bump uglies it lasted 3 years I still miss her


----------



## x Faceless x

My first and only boyfriend wasn't until I was 20.


----------



## GenoWhirl

My first, only and current girlfriend and I got together last year, I was obviously 19 at the time.


----------



## Bianca424

I had my first boyfriend when I was 15 years old. And now I realized I started really young when I had my first boyfriend..


----------



## Icyfeather

Never had one.
Oh wonderful.


----------



## PageHead

Always dropped my spagheti while talking to girls so no ha.


----------



## Callum96

Never had one. Depressing thought.


----------



## mrdude

I started going out with my girlfriend about 2.5 years ago at 14.. still together now.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

There is always hope in the future for those who haven't had a gf or bf. No matter what age I believe that you find love. So nobody should be depressed about it.


----------



## rikkie

I was 12 and dated an internet friend that I knew about two years prior. I unfortunately broke up with him a month later. I don't like to count this since I didn't even like the guy that much.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

neva eva


----------



## housebunny

17


----------



## Tiger1234

I've had boyfriend when i was young but my first real boyfriend i was about 13 we dated for 7 months


----------



## mahnamahna

Only in my dreams... always gonna stay that way with how little girls think of me


----------



## StNaive

First/only girlfriend when I was 13 and first/only boyfriend when I was 17. 

For those of you who haven't been in a relationship yet and are stressing about it, though, don't worry. It'll happen when it happens, and if you force it then chances are neither of you will get much out of it. Just be happy with yourself and the rest will flow(easier said than done, I know).


----------



## rikkie

First "boyfriend" was in 5th grade. No official girlfriend/boyfriend so far.


----------



## Ivy60

This one guy thought we were dating.
But never have I had a boyfriend. I'd rather wait...


----------



## ghost dog

Never actually had a girlfriend, just pretend ones when I was a kid.


----------



## Melmel

Just last year~but I haven't even started highschool - i'm just barely old enough for SAS haha


----------



## Matt K

My first girlfriend was when I was 14. I don't really think there's any problem at all with not dating or not having a boyfriend/girlfriend. Much better than rushing into a relationship that won't last purely to please others.


----------



## Crystsal

I had my first boyfriend when I was in 8th grade. I believe I was 13 years old. He was sort of my best guy friend. It didn't last long. We dated only for a month, but we still flirted and acted "couplely".The great thing is we are still friends.


----------

